# Looking at a big one this year!



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Big industrial site..... could be a big one for us. Thumbs Up


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah I say that is a pretty big one.... good luck!


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

wow....that looks like a place that's probably 24hrs??PITA


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm still in the process of running numbers but it's looking like a 12 to 15 man crew on call at all times.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Put a Dodge with a Cummins on it and you should be all set.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

JDiepstra;1325383 said:


> Put a Dodge with a Cummins on it and you should be all set.


haha that's almost the same thing the guy that had it last year thought lol


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

is that near you or in warsaw?? Grass on it too??


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW! I run....


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive site goodluck with the bidding.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope you get your numbers right. This could be a big winner or loser. Good Luck.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

it's all hourly so the big thing is just making sure I have enough equipment, techs, and subs. 

Other than that its really just going through the motions.


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

Go big or go home man! Good luck!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I got a woodie just lookin' at that. Too much for me and my f250 / western. Good Luck!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

DAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN...... Looks like a money maker for sure. Does it even snow in Kentucky?


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

We normally get 8-10 plowable storms couple ice storms, I make most of my money salting. 

Speaking of ice mgmt - there is over 100 man doors at this place we have to keep - wet concrete practically at all time. The last two companies struggled with this and it is the clients biggest concern and challege. My question is this- is there something I could use a truck mount spray to spray the door entrances before it snows to help keep the snow melted? I'm talking like liquid fire that would really help me stay on top of it. Cost is not an issue. Effectiveness is!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's what I'm thinking - 

- 3 full size trucks with 8 ft blades
- two skid steers with 8 ft and 10 ft push box 
- two atv with plows and salters for sidewalks 
- two 2 man crews with shovels and blowers for door ways 
- possibly looking at getting a loader w 20 ft push box. 

Everyone will have a radio at all times to help with communication and logistics 

I plan on handling this just like a hwy dept. 
Main roads first, then primary lots then secondary lots. 
Just like they would do highways, state road, then side streets. 

Thoughts?


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds good man,Loader is a must!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

definelty a loader or tractor. I wouldn't even attempt the place with trucks!
Any idea about acerage?
3 tractors and call it a day.......
Steel Mill or such? Found the place on Google Earth.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes it's a steel mill. 

So you think next the trucks and get what a couple more big pieces with push boxes? 

The reason I was thinking trucks is for the roads through out the plant. 
Then the skid steers with boxes for all the lots and what not.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

It sits on about 50 acres


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Forgot also going to use a flat bed with a 4 or 5 yrd spreader. The guy last year only used tail gate spreaders and only had two and they were on the back of the plow trucks lol


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I would say 2 loaders with at-least 15 ft pusher boxes. 2 trucks with atleast 8 foot blades. Your going to use a **** ton of salt. I would say nothing less than a 10 yard spreader, 2 preferably. I wouldn't even bother with the skids. The quads for walks is a great idea and you will still need shovels. Get 2 maybe 3 quads with blades and spreaders and you would be golden.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I would use the following:

(2) Wheel Loaders with 16-20ft Pushers
(2) Skid Steers with 8 ft pushers (if you can get the kage plows that will be better)
(2) Pickups with 8 ft blades
(1) 12 Yard Dump Truck with 10ft blade and undergate salter
(2) Tool Cats with Blowers and Vbox Salters for walks (the tool cats would be a million times better than the atvs and you can get some mini v box salters for them.

And then a few shoveling crews.
Thats what I would use and I think you will be really good.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Can you get a overview picture from above it, like off of google earth? it would be a lot easier to see this property and what the parking and drives really look like so posters could give you a better idea on what equipment you may need. Two crews of two for door entry's may be light if your talking 100 enteries to do. How long are these sidewalks up to the doors how wide are the landings in front of the. are you going to be able to store salt/sand at the facility? you may wnat more then 1 truck if you are talking 50 acres to sand. and have to leave the site to reload!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

2 loaders
2 pick up
Old county truck with belly blade and salter
2 skids for walks/ loading docks


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

We use to plow a 24/7 site with a trace trigger on it that didn't have as many doors but we did pretreat all of the entrances. We went out the night before a storm and sprayed magchloride on all of those areas and it seemed to do a descent job of keeping things just wet and more manageable until the shovel crews were able to catch up with the storm and put down granular ice melt. It was a pain in the butt, but we didn't have any slip and fall issues.


----------



## Blades Away (Oct 29, 2011)

I thik I know where that site is. My dad used to drive for L.J. Kennedy. If you need any help let us know...lol I have a 1991 ford f450 sitting idle. But in all seriousness good luck with that local man.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would find myself a great liquid/deicer and any mention of of precipitation would be on those entrances/doors 1st thing. SnowEx makes a good spray machine that is mounted in the back of a truck with 100/200 or 300 gallon tanks with wand and hose.
If he mention that specifically chances are there has been a problem with it before. If you can keep those areas clear through the season you will be golden for next year.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm like 95% sure that's Gerdau Long Steel in Ghent.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=C...qiDGg6yXAWvRxHw&vpsrc=6&gl=us&mra=ls&t=h&z=16


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think several people have brought up some good points. A loader is a must. I also like the idea of a county plow with under body plow and large 10+yd spreader. You will lost a lot of time with pick ups and having to reload constantly. If you're going to use a pick up, I would be using a back blade. I would rather have something like a toolcat with either a plow or a broom and salter. That way you can put 2 guys in it, they can move from building to building quickly. 1 can plow/broom side walks and salt while the other guy clears out door ways. If you wanted to get really fancy, you could run a liquid sprayer for pre treating and then switch to a granular spreader after. 

Good luck! Hopefully you can bring in plenty of cash.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alot of people have ideas on what you should or would like to have my question is what do you have? Im not doubting you have the ability but no point in throwing ideas out on what you could/ should use if you dont have it and no access to it.
Maybe you only have tractors, trucks, skids not sure. My wonder is what do you have and does the account pay enough to justify getting what else you may need?


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys I really appreciate all the ideas. Here is my POA. 
3 back hoes with 14ft pushers 
4 skids with 8 and 10 ft pushers 
Two dump trucks for salting. 
Two pick ups with v blades 
1 atv with plow 
2 zero turns with plows 
2 two man labor crews for salting an hand shoveling. 

Going to pre treat all side walks and door ways with calcium chloride using snow ex new sprayer that just came out 

Bulk salt will be used and available on side. All techs and operators will be on a close loop radio channel to help with communication. 
I put a DEADLINE on them for this Friday at noon. 

I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------

